# Moss removal



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

I was done with lawn work for the year until blowing some leaves I hit some patches of moss that flew right up. This has always been a trouble spot and I know it's best to completely remove it to get some grass growing. I feel like I should keep going to get it up since it's pulling away like a carpet. But what do I do next spring with the area?? It's on a slope and I don't want mud day ground until next fall. PRG in the spring? Open to suggestions.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Youre going to have to fix whats causing the moss before you do anything else because its just going to come back. You need to either get rid of the shade in that area or do something to improve the drainage and dry the soil out better.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Think of moss as a messenger of a problem, not the problem itself. You wouldn't kill the messenger, would you?

Moss grows in areas where:

1) There is mostly shade.

2) In compacted soil.

3) In soil that is devoid of nutrients - especially calcium deficient.

4) In acidic soil.

5) In areas that never dry out.

6) In areas where nothing else is growing.

Correct a few of these and the moss should go away. The best remedy is to topdress the area with compost and seed over those areas. The moss will not come back after that.


----------

